# Don't Get Your Cats High :)



## Kosha (May 18, 2010)

I didn't see any video sub-forum... So the pictures forum seemed like the most appropriate place for that. 
This is a video my sister took of her cat a few months back. 
Finally I'm in a place where somebody can actually appreciate it. :thumbup:
YouTube - Don't Get Your Cats High


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

I do hope you're joking!

By passive smoking, are we talking about weed?


----------



## Kosha (May 18, 2010)

No don't worry...
It is all natural behavior... but it sure looks like he's on something... Doesn't it?


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Aurelia said:


> I do hope you're joking!
> 
> By passive smoking, are we talking about weed?


its a joke mate  the cats not been exposed to anything


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Thats so cute aye my georgia is as dopey as that  pardon the pun


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Kosha said:


> About the "high" part? Of course... It is all natural behavior... but it sure looks he's on something... Doesn't it?


Which is why I said I hoped you were joking! 

My very first kitty used to sit like that and bat her tail around when she wagged it, plonker she was. But when I had a male cat, he would play with his doodaa :lol: Embarrassing when you have company!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Aurelia said:


> Which is why I said I hoped you were joking!
> 
> My very first kitty used to sit like that and bat her tail around when she wagged it, plonker she was. But when I had a male cat, he would play with his doodaa :lol: Embarrassing when you have company!


haha typical bloke aye  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kosha (May 18, 2010)

lolol
Wow... I completely forgot that this is a British forum...
For a minute there I was lost in everything you both said


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Kosha said:


> lolol
> Wow... I completely forgot that this is a British forum...
> For a minute there I was lost in everything you both said


I'm aussie mate :thumbup:


----------



## Kosha (May 18, 2010)

i know... saw it in your profile...
(i know what you're thinking... "he just got here and already checking my profile.. stalker...")

but it all sounds the same to me 

don't worry, Im not a Yankee though... (is that how you call them?) so you guys can love me... :thumbup:


----------



## Kaitlyn (Apr 28, 2010)

:lol: Thats ace :thumbup: Harley is starting to chase his tail but nothing like that


----------



## Kosha (May 18, 2010)

Kaitlyn said:


> :lol: Thats ace :thumbup: Harley is starting to chase his tail but nothing like that


Thanks! It took a few months of harsh military training to teach him this spy-like technique...


----------



## hebber (Sep 9, 2009)

Think he's a bit of an actor the way he keeps looking to see if he's still being filmed.........funny clip :thumbup:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Kosha said:


> i know... saw it in your profile...
> (i know what you're thinking... "he just got here and already checking my profile.. stalker...")
> 
> but it all sounds the same to me
> ...


haha :lol: yeah but I have an uncle and cousin there and know some nice yanks :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


----------

